# gOnline is nice...



## ACaed (Jan 14, 2005)

Costello, I love gOnline. Great work, mate!

But what about gOffline, aka GBArms? I thought you were close (months ago) to releasing 3.3...are you still going to continue work on GBArms? 

Thanks,
Acaed


----------



## Costello (Jan 20, 2005)

I can't answer... not yet...
updates are here: http://gbarts.free.fr


----------



## Dirtie (Jan 31, 2005)

Please tell us why you can't answer.


----------



## |Wolf| (Jan 31, 2005)

Knowing Costello, here is the reason I can guess:

Time to do it , will be probably the main reason. He must deal with school, GBAtemp, life in real world.


----------

